# Brake Caliper decals



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I just got some brake caliper decals for my refurbed Brembo's.
Im in 2 minds about adding a layer of gloss over the decals.
The decals i bought are heat resistant but im worried about brake dust cooking on to the caliper.
What do you guys think?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Caliper decals ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_I just got some brake caliper decals for my refurbed Brembo's.
Im in 2 minds about adding a layer of gloss over the decals.
The decals i bought are heat resistant but im worried about brake dust cooking on to the caliper.
What do you guys think?

 Is there a clear finish available that will stand the heat...calipers get up wards of 3-400 deg F I believe...no std paint/varnish etc will stand that!


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

Just leave them as is. They will be fine. My buddy has had decals on his calipers for 5 years and look fine for that age.
They are white and still look good.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*

Cant wait to put them on!


----------

